# NJ Caterers



## curlinator (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Guys!

I'm looking for some high end New Jersey Caterers.  I will be graduating from cooking school at the end of July and have an internship to complete.  I am anticipating that by October at the latest, I will want to start working for a catering company to learn and generate enough income through other means to get out of my current job situation which is not in the culinary field.  Does anyone know of some caterers in NJ to targer or website resources?  I am also willing to work in the NY and Philadelphia area but my first choice is NJ since this is the area I live in.

Many thanks!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

The Manor in west orange used to be top of the line on premise caterer.


----------



## curlinator (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Chef Ed!  What a wonderful reminder.  I had come across their website awhile back and forgot all about them.  I think they are definitely worth checking out.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

try contacting Chef Eric Levine and owner Lisa Epstein at Encore Catering in E Hanover NJ  - they do high end off prem events.  They're in Vegas right now for the Catersource Convention but will be back next week. 

Merrimakers is another high end NJ caterer - also check on the ICA - International Catering Associations website for other NJ caterers.


----------



## curlinator (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Chef Tigerwoman!  Really appreciate the tips from you both.  I am going to start a list right now so I have places to target after my internship.


----------

